# what hops



## Gerva (27/2/14)

Hi there im thinking of doing a Batch of Pale Ale in few weeks time and wanting on what hops i should put in it while its in the fermenter for the 5 to 6 days, im looking for a nice smooth flavor of hops in it but add them to it while its fermenting still. 

after a flavor in it, not a aroma or bitterness. any ideas on what i can use. i like a citrus taste but also not sure what else i can use in with it.

Cheers, Gerva.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/2/14)

Hi Gerva,

Adding hops during fermentation is for aroma, flavour generally comes from 20 & 10 min additions and these also include bitterness but unlike the bitterness you get from a 60m addition. If you like citrus then the most obvious hop is citra......

Can you share the planned recipe that you have already?


----------



## joshF (27/2/14)

I really like cenntennial and citra for pales, plus the usual suspects cascade, amarillo, galaxy etc.

You aren't really going to get any flavour from adding the hops to the fermenter while its, well, fermenting. The nose can deceive us though by thinking we are tasting what we smell but its a bit of trickery. Pratty is right about the flavour mostly coming around the 20min mark (also depending on your cooling/chilling methods).


----------



## lukiferj (27/2/14)

Centennial is ny all time fave hop but you would be hard pressed to find something that doesn't dry hop better than citra. Cascade is also pretty rock solid as a dry hop.


----------



## indica86 (27/2/14)

Although dry hopping is for aroma, don't forget the importance of smell in taste.


----------



## lukiferj (27/2/14)

indica86 said:


> Although dry hopping is for aroma, don't forget the importance of smell in taste.


Mostly aroma, but definitely will add some flavour.

This is a very good point though. Smell is a very important part of what you taste.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/2/14)

Citra is the bomb hop - not just because it's the best (well, that's subjective, so I'll leave it out). More because there isn't much it can't do in American style beers. As an early bitterer, it isn't astringent or harsh and with high AA% you don't need much. As a flavour addition, it gives great bang for buck, as an aroma addition, it gives tons. As a dry hopper, no ill side effects.

Some hops will be great at bittering and flavour, but lower AA% means less value as an early addition. Some might be great on aroma and have high AA% but be harsh bitterers, or not great with dry hopping.


----------



## fletcher (27/2/14)

dry hop of choice? citra. it's amazing


----------



## Yob (27/2/14)

Citra is a fantastic hop and you never hear much bad press about it, mosaic is a new player in the same game, Amarillo and Ahtanum are also pretty Damn nice and all of those go well with C hops in American pales. 

Chinook is another good one but don't over do it, can get grassy if a heavy hand is used..you can go large additions and reduced time but I've found some conditioning time can help with that one. 

Centennial is a great all round performer in American styles and not much doesn't go with it. 

Cheers


----------



## manticle (27/2/14)

How does dry hopping not add flavour? Even leaving hops in water for 3 days will make the water taste hopped.
Dry hopping will add some bitterness (not much and no IBU but IBU is a measurement of isomerised alpha acid - there are other causes of hop related bitterness), flavour and aroma.

I'd go for cascade as its a nice, distinct but gentle enough hop flavour that goes well with many other hops. that said, i've only used citra once and quite liked it. My other favourite aroma hop (or everything hop) is styrian goldings but dry hop gently for no more than 2 days.

I prefer to wait till ferment is finished or nearly finished before adding the dry hops. Some people swear by dry hopping early, then again later but I've not tried it.


----------



## Gerva (2/3/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Gerva,
> 
> Adding hops during fermentation is for aroma, flavour generally comes from 20 & 10 min additions and these also include bitterness but unlike the bitterness you get from a 60m addition. If you like citrus then the most obvious hop is citra......
> 
> Can you share the planned recipe that you have already?


im thinking of using the australian pale ale and US-05 yeast with citra hops, but i like a lemon taste and another smoother taste to ti but not sure on with that, im th inking on boiling the citra for 20mins and the other hops for 15 mins in water and with 1.5kg LME


----------

